
A Primer on the React Ecosystem: Part 2 of 3 - votr
http://patternhatch.com/2016/08/02/a-primer-on-the-react-ecosystem-part-2-of-3/
======
acemarke
It's a fairly good project-based React tutorial, but based on the title I was
really expecting a much different kind of article. I thought it would be an
overview of the most commonly used tools and libraries or something.

------
chiliap2
Since this article's been written, the eslint-airbnb version chaos has been
sorted out and is fixed with v10.0.0. It was a pretty annoying mess for a
while, there.

------
calcsam
Curious how this would have worked with create-react-app?

